# Worker Bitten



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Had a worker get bit by a dog today. Dog was chained to tree in back yard and the broke chain. The dog proceeded to attack my employee. He ended up getting 16 stitches. I called the police and had a police report filled out. Brought employee to ER. Just wrapping up the workers comp claim. To top it off, the homeowner claimed that the dog never bit anyone. Some people shouldn't own animals.


Interesting, I can walk through a pack of dogs and they just have no interest in me at all except to be petted.
That must have smelled fear on him.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not an animal lover. I'm not an animal hater. I currently own a dog, and have owned different animals in the past. I'm animal neutral. I have, however, been bitten by almost one of every creature there is. Horses, cows, alpacas, sheep, dogs, cats, parrots, parakeets, ferrets, and rabbits are the ones I can remember. Cat bite got infected and I had a heck of a time with that one. I wish your guy a speedy and uneventful recovery. I'm sorry this dog was unsocialized and chained to a tree. I hate to see that. No wonder it was pissed off at the world.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I stuck my finger in a cage that had a red squirrel in it when I was a kid.
It bit the ever loving crap out of my finger.
I got in trouble for it and was tossed out of he petshop with blood gushing out of my finger.
I never had a chance to be a victim.
Ahh, those were the days.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My dog is a pitbull. She's not even 1% scary. I was unwell a couple years back with a little time on my hands, so me and her went to some classes and I got her certified as an animal therapy dog. We have gone to 3 elementary schools and a half-dozen nursing homes since then for visits. Once people get past the, "holy ****, it's a pitbull, I'm going to die", she's a big hit.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Time to fill each tool pouch with some pepper spray and possibly a taser.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MXer774 said:


> Time to fill each tool pouch with some pepper spray and possibly a taser.


A few dog biscuits will do wonders


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> I'm not an animal lover. I'm not an animal hater. I currently own a dog, and have owned different animals in the past. I'm animal neutral. I have, however, been bitten by almost one of every creature there is. Horses, cows, alpacas, sheep, dogs, cats, parrots, parakeets, ferrets, and rabbits are the ones I can remember. Cat bite got infected and I had a heck of a time with that one. I wish your guy a speedy and uneventful recovery. I'm sorry this dog was unsocialized and chained to a tree. I hate to see that. No wonder it was pissed off at the world.



Cat bites are one of the worst you can get. I knew a guy who lost a thumb over the the infection. Nasty vile creatures. I've dispatched my share 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Come over here and I'll give you a mouthful of bizkits


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not a good situation. He might miss several weeks of work.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Dog was chained to tree in back yard and the chain broke.


Perfect way to make a mean dog and a added argument to ban chaining dogs



Chris1971 said:


> Some people shouldn't own animals.


You hit the nail on the head

BTW, we had a mother Bear and two cubs walking around our shop today and nobody got bit.


Roger


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Monday in the Bronx, dog owner ordered dogs to attack guy, dog owner in jail


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> A few dog biscuits will do wonders


I seem to remember that the Post Office supplies dog toys to mail carriers in addition to pepper spray.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Had a worker get bit by a dog today. Dog was chained to tree in back yard and the chain broke. The dog proceeded to attack my employee. He ended up getting 16 stitches. I called the police and had a police report filled out. Brought employee to ER. Just wrapping up the workers comp claim. To top it off, the homeowner claimed that the dog never bit anyone. Some people shouldn't own animals.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday.


Was it a customer's dog?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Had a worker get bit by a dog today. Dog was chained to tree in back yard and the chain broke. The dog proceeded to attack my employee. He ended up getting 16 stitches. I called the police and had a police report filled out. Brought employee to ER. Just wrapping up the workers comp claim. To top it off, the homeowner claimed that the dog never bit anyone. Some people shouldn't own animals.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday.


Some people should be chained to tree in the back yard


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Roger said:


> BTW, we had a mother Bear and two cubs walking around our shop today and nobody got bit.
> Roger


Bears don't usually bite-- they rip you apart. LOL

I was surprised to read about black bears being so timid. I was in your area a few months ago when my aunt died. We were at her house on sunset mountain and there was a momma bear and her cub about 30' from us. They watched us but otherwise kept about their business.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Damm ... Last Bear I saw ... we were drinking moonshine in the Smokey Mountains .

Bear ran from us .




Pete


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe you need to stay out of "those types" of neighborhoods.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm not an animal lover. I'm not an animal hater. I currently own a dog, and have owned different animals in the past. I'm animal neutral. I have, however, been bitten by almost one of every creature there is. Horses, cows, alpacas, sheep, dogs, cats, parrots, parakeets, ferrets, and rabbits are the ones I can remember. Cat bite got infected and I had a heck of a time with that one. I wish your guy a speedy and uneventful recovery. I'm sorry this dog was unsocialized and chained to a tree. I hate to see that. No wonder it was pissed off at the world.


I've been bitten by ferrets numerous times, including once where the fang went clear through my fingernail (and it held on for dear life for a minute or two until I could pry its jaws apart with a pen).

Also got bit on the chin by a snake when I was a kid. That one hurt. Wasn't venomous, but still had mean fangs.

I generally don't hold it against the animal because more often than not, we are the ones who provoked the attack in some manner.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I had a dog run and jump at me at me with its teeth out. It got the business end of an adjustable wrench in the head. That was enough to deter him. The owner was so pissed at the dog, and I think was afraid that I was going to sue or something!

Other than that, I've not had any animal bites.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> My dog is a pitbull. She's not even 1% scary. I was unwell a couple years back with a little time on my hands, so me and her went to some classes and I got her certified as an animal therapy dog. We have gone to 3 elementary schools and a half-dozen nursing homes since then for visits. Once people get past the, "holy ****, it's a pitbull, I'm going to die", she's a big hit.




We saved a Real Junk Yard Dog ( a dog that is only tended by one person , locked in a shed during the day ) from poison meat some one threw over the fence ... near death poor dog , When I went to give a shot ... he was bending the bars to get me . Told the doc you give him the shot . Had to clear the hospital to send him home , owner took him out .

American Pitt Bulls , can be very sweet ... But there is a reason for a Jaw Stick to be carried by the owner .

I do Love Animals ... hope you never need the stick .




Pete


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Bears don't usually bite-- they rip you apart. LOL
> 
> I was surprised to read about black bears being so timid. I was in your area a few months ago when my aunt died. We were at her house on sunset mountain and there was a momma bear and her cub about 30' from us. They watched us but otherwise kept about their business.


Sorry to hear about your Aunt Dennis, The Bears seem to be coming into populated areas this year more than normal, it happens every few years.




pete87 said:


> Damm ... Last Bear I saw ... we were drinking moonshine in the Smokey Mountains .
> 
> Bear ran from us .
> 
> ...


 Bears are pretty good judges of drunks :thumbup:

JK

Roger


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Cat bites are one of the worst you can get. I knew a guy who lost a thumb over the the infection. Nasty vile creatures. I've dispatched my share.



The only good cat is a dead cat.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> The only good cat is a dead cat.


Not a very nice comment.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Not a very Christian comment.



What's not Christian about it? Oh never mind, I forgot you're trolling as usual.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> What's not Christian about it? Oh never mind, I forgot you're trolling as usual.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I like how you change my quote.


It's easy enough to do . They have not figured a way to stop that.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

back on topic. My employee will be off for 2 weeks. He's doing better today. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> He does it all the time.



You are such a dirty liar. I quoted your post exactly as you wrote it. By the time I posted it, you had already edited it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> back on topic. My employee will be off for 2 weeks. He's doing better today. It could have been a lot worse.


No surgery needed at this time.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Almost always lurkin said:


> I seem to remember that the Post Office supplies dog toys to mail carriers in addition to pepper spray.


Our dogs hear the mail truck blocks away and beg to be let out. :laughing: 
Our mail lady is pretty awesome.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> back on topic. My employee will be off for 2 weeks. He's doing better today. It could have been a lot worse.


What is he a wimp!? Two weeks for a dog bite?:blink:

Get him some of this.....






:thumbup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> Our dogs hear the mail truck blocks away and beg to be let out. :laughing:
> Our mail lady is pretty awesome.


Hey, what are you doing with two of my beagles?


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was little, a dumb horse chomped me so hard. If I were also a horse I would've kicked him in the sea biscuit, but I was a small child, so I ran from it in tears as it chased me smiling with it's stupid horse face.


Also, when I was maybe six, we took a field trip to the goat farm. I was the last child in the baby goat fence. They head butted me for like 3 whole minutes. I had a bloody nose, and a fat lip. It was like a hole opened in the earth, and out of hell, baby goats.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> What is he a wimp!? Two weeks for a dog bite?:blink:
> 
> Get him some of this.....
> 
> ...


:no::no:


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

I spent an afternoon stuck on a roof because a customers dog knocked over my extension ladder, and of course they were not home and it was out in the sticks. It was to high to jump off from. That was back before cell phones. He got charged the 5 hours I was up there. Has another service call to a house to install conduit for an outside recp. They had a horse corral that butted up to the house. The horse came behind me and bit me. They also had a racoon and a hell on wheels 3yr old. Both of them were taking my tools and hiding them. The Mom thought it was cute me not so much!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JW Splicer said:


> When I was little, a dumb horse chomped me so hard. If I were also a horse I would've kicked him in the sea biscuit, but I was a small child, so I ran from it in tears as it chased me smiling with it's stupid horse face.
> 
> Also, when I was maybe six, we took a field trip to the goat farm. I was the last child in the baby goat fence. They head butted me for like 3 whole minutes. I had a bloody nose, and a fat lip. It was like a hole opened in the earth, and out of hell, baby goats.


 I'm sitting here at work laughing my ass off; I think it's pretty clear I'm not actually working.


----------



## IEC (Sep 20, 2015)

Chris1971 said:


> back on topic. My employee will be off for 2 weeks. He's doing better today. It could have been a lot worse.


Good deal, bro. Dog bites are incredibly painful, infect easily and are not psychologically easy to get over. Be patient if he seems timid around dogs for a bit after this, even fearful. 

I always tell my customers to put their dogs away. I don't care if she is cute and cuddly and all that. If it doesn't bite, it gets in the way. I'm there to do your electric, not admire your critter collection. That said, leaving a dog chained up to a tree is just pure mean and heartless. Chain the owner up to it for a bit and let's see how he likes it. Jackwagon. 

Hope your employee recovers fully, mentally and physically.


----------

